# Minuscule



## zozo (2 Apr 2016)

I always was a huge fan of the movie Microcosmos: Le peuple de l'herbe a few years ago couple of Frensh cartoonists came up with a wonderfull and beautifully created spin off called Minuscule - The privat life of the insects.. Some of you might know it because the serie was broadcasted in several coutries including UK but for those who missed it.. If you wana have a laugh with your kids and the rest of the family you definitively have to watch all episodes.. There are quite a lot.  They made a few DVD's full of it, i have 'm all...

This is the pilot..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Apr 2016)

Hi Marcel, Me and the Grandson used to watch that , Great stuff  

 And it gave me the giggles again watching it today 

Thanks for posting the Video mate


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Apr 2016)

Wow that was a rush...better than watching the pod racing in The Phantom Menace. Haven't enjoyed watching a programme so much in a long time...and very funny too


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Apr 2016)

Cannot wait to show it the grandaughter very funny


----------



## Chris Jackson (2 Apr 2016)

Viva la France!


----------



## fleetEWD (2 Apr 2016)

Have just watched these back to back with the lad. Much better than Adventure Time.


----------



## Wizard_g (3 Apr 2016)

Watched with my kids... very funny. Thanks for sharing..


----------

